# Second Annual Catch, Clean, Cook and Conversation video.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I have been in trapping mode and have not posted many slingshot hunts, but I had a good time with my catch and cook video last year about this time so I figured I would make it an annual occurrence. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Great video


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:headbang: Great times in the great outdoors. It definitely is... a wonderful life :headbang:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Niiice. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Loved the video. We share a lot of the same interests. I've been hunting and trapping since I was a kid (just in a little warmer climate). lol. 
I just run a small line anymore, about 15 sets here on the property. Sure wish we had grouse to shoot. You make em look sooooo tasty. 
Good boy Salty!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice shot and awesome video!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing I think your mutt did an great job.

Cheers


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I gave Salty some extra treats and love from you guys!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Loved the video. We share a lot of the same interests. I've been hunting and trapping since I was a kid (just in a little warmer climate). lol.
> I just run a small line anymore, about 15 sets here on the property. Sure wish we had grouse to shoot. You make em look sooooo tasty.
> Good boy Salty!!


That is awesome. What are you trapping? Any luck on bobcats?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great vid. nice shooting and nice frame.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

msturm said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Loved the video. We share a lot of the same interests. I've been hunting and trapping since I was a kid (just in a little warmer climate). lol.
> ...


Just **** and beaver here. I haven't trapped a bobcat since the 80's. 
Every year I say it's my last but it's just a natural thing for me to do. It's a nice walk through the woods and behind the pond for me. 
I enjoy your YouTube channel.


----------

